
Paulson's Swindle Revealed - tortilla
http://www.thenation.com/doc/20081110/greider2
======
theoneill
The US government shouldn't be able to get as good terms as Buffett. He is a
marquee investor whose investment improves Goldman's image, whereas taking
money from the government makes it seem like the company is in trouble. He
also invested earlier, when they may have been in more of a pinch.

